# Looking for used PS3 games in Delhi is someone selling ?



## nancyfromafrica (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for used ps3 games I am in Delhi. I am not looking for games which are higher than 100rs. So please be reasonable and share your games if you have any. I will be glad to buy them.


----------

